# Yahoo- Mini rant: R-J Editor Tom Mitchell, Bullshit! (Las Vegas Weekly)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Last weekâ€™s anti-budget-cuts rally at UNLV caused the usual irritable-bowel syndrome in R-J Editor Tom Mitchell, who, in his blog, chastised students for demeaning public discourse.View the full article


----------

